# 2 Rare Gould New Mexico Turkey Tags Raffled @ National NWTF Convention in N'ville, TN



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 5, 2009)

Details from:  

http://www.huntingmag.com/phgould_121008/index.html 


NEW MEXICO -- For the first time ever, two hunters will have the opportunity to hunt a Gould's wild turkey in New Mexico. The New Mexico Gould's wild turkey population represents the only native population in the United States.

Two New Mexico Gould's wild turkey tags are up for grabs – one via an online auction that ends March 1, 2009, and the other via a raffle with tickets available at the NWTF New Mexico State Chapter's exhibit hall booth at the NWTF's Convention and Sport Show in Nashville, Tenn., Feb. 19 to Feb. 22, 2009. The raffle drawing will be held on Monday, March 2, 2009.

The lucky winners will have the option of arranging to hunt with members of the NWTF's New Mexico State Chapter for five consecutive days. The hunting arrangement includes lodging in a comfortable tent camp, meals during the hunt and ground transportation to and from El Paso International Airport in El Paso, Texas. The winners will be responsible for travel to El Paso. The tent camp will be set up within minutes of gobbling Gould's wild turkeys.


"These two tags represent an incredible opportunity," said NWTF Vice President of Conservation Programs Administration Scott Vance. "Not only will the auction and raffle winners get to take part in a significant milestone in turkey hunting history, but the entire proceeds from the tags will help benefit Gould's wild turkey restoration and conservation work in southwestern New Mexico. Contributing to the successful comeback of these majestic birds is something to take pride in."

While there are more than 100,000 Gould's wild turkeys in the Sierra Madre Occidental in Mexico, there are only approximately 800 in the United States, most of which live in southeastern Arizona. However, the Gould's wild turkey is thriving once again in the United States thanks to the New Mexico Department of Game and Fish, the Arizona Game and Fish Department and the hard-working volunteers of the NWTF.

New Mexico's spring wild turkey season runs from April 15 to May 10, 2009. Winners of the two tags can hunt any time during this season, but must inform the NWTF of the dates of their hunt at least one month in advance. The NWTF will provide winners with the required information to attain their tag and New Mexico spring turkey hunting license.


To place an online bid for this unique and very exclusive hunt or for more information, visit 

http://auctions.nwtf.org/item.php?id=344


For more information about the NWTF's 33rd annual Convention and Sport Show, visit 

http://www.nwtf.org/special_events/convention.html.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 8, 2009)

Patrick those tags have sold for over 30,000 in the past...... if I'm not mistaken.  They were auctioned off by the state in previous years.

Wonder how much the raffle tickets are?


----------



## gobbler10ga (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is the first one auctioned


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Patrick those tags have sold for over 30,000 in the past...... if I'm not mistaken.  They were auctioned off by the state in previous years.
> 
> Wonder how much the raffle tickets are?



Whoa, dude, you're blowing my mind!  Rick, that's what I like more about turkey hunters who seem on the avg. have much more excitement, passion, & fired up than deer hunters in telling their stories/experiences & in working for their goals.  

Was surprised about the last summer $5 raffle prices at the web link below:  

http://www.azgfd.net/wildlife/hunti...hance-at-rare-gould’s-turkey-hunt/2008/07/21/ 

$5 raffle ticket for chance at rare Gould’s turkey hunt
July 21st, 2008

$5 raffle ticket for chance at rare Gould’s turkey hunt

The Arizona State Chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation (NWTF) is hosting a raffle for a chance at a 2008 Arizona Game and Fish Commission’s special turkey hunt permit-tag. The winner can hunt either the Merriam’s or the Gould’s turkey from Aug. 15, 2008 – Aug. 14, 2009 as regulated by commission order 29.

Representatives from NWTF will be on-hand selling raffle tickets this Saturday, July 19, from 10 a.m. to noon at Bass Pro Shops in Mesa, Cabela’s in Glendale, Sportsman’s Warehouse in Phoenix and the Sportsman’s Warehouse in Mesa. Tickets are $5 and may be purchased with cash only.

Monies raised are returned to the Arizona Game and Fish Department to be used for the direct management and benefit for wild turkeys in Arizona.  


Looks like the starting auction bid is $4100:  

http://auctions.nwtf.org/item.php?id=344 

This item has been viewed  1654   times
Item description    
Auction type: 	Standard Auction

Number of items: 	1
Seller location: 	United States
Ends within: 	50 days, 07h:18m:24s
# of bids: 	3 ( View history )
Starting bid: 	4,000.00 USD
Bid: 	4,100.00 USD
Bid increment: 	50.00 USD
Minimum bid: 	4,150.00 USD


----------



## MKW (Jan 9, 2009)

*???*

I don't get it...why not just go to Mexico and kill a Goulds???

Mike


----------



## Gadget (Jan 9, 2009)

MKW said:


> I don't get it...why not just go to Mexico and kill a Goulds???
> 
> Mike





Yeah I'm with you Mike. I would rather travel South of the border and absorb the whole Mexican experience and culture than kill one in Arizona, especially if it cost more money......


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 9, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Yeah I'm with you Mike. I would rather travel South of the border and absorb the whole Mexican experience and culture than kill one in Arizona, especially if it cost more money......



I'm with you guys on this one as well. I'd much rather hunt the Goulds in their native mountain terrain of northern Mexico.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 9, 2009)

Trust me , The Gould's in Mexico is a must do trip. I have killed more than my share of Longbeards and the trip to Durango was the finest Turkey hunt I will probably ever do. 

It is wild, rugged country and the Gobblers match the terrain. Big, Loud, gorgeous creatures.

Put it on your life goal list and make it happen, I did and you can too.

I am planning to return there soon.


----------

